# Making the weight



## Andrew Green (Apr 27, 2006)

Ok, so cutting weight is not really "healthy", but better to do it right then wrong.  So here's a article on it:



> Have any of you ever watched a weight class fight in which one fighter looks far bigger and heavier than the other even though they weighed exactly the same amount the day before? Have you ever wondered how an athlete can lose 10-15 pounds in one day for a weigh in and then gain it all back for the fight with no ill effects?
> * By Martin Rooney, MHS, PT, CSCS, NASM*​


* 

http://www.graciemag.com/?c=150&a=4147*


----------



## Makalakumu (Apr 27, 2006)

Cutting weight was the worst part about wrestling.  I was always over and it was absolute torture getting down.  I remember sitting in the sauna with a wetsuit on and opening the thing up and watching the water spill out.  Terrible.  It's one of the reasons why I stopped competing in the sport.


----------



## Lisa (Apr 27, 2006)

Ya know...this cutting weight idea has ALWAYS confused me.  How can someone possibly cut that much weight in a day or two and have the energy and stamina to then go and fight/box/wrestle/whatever?  I would e toast.  Probably somewhere on the side lines seeing pretty birdies fluttering around my head, even before I stepped into the match.


----------



## Carol (Apr 27, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Ya know...this cutting weight idea has ALWAYS confused me. How can someone possibly cut that much weight in a day or two and have the energy and stamina to then go and fight/box/wrestle/whatever? I would e toast. Probably somewhere on the side lines seeing pretty birdies fluttering around my head, even before I stepped into the match.


 
Go to a bodybuilding website and one may read about even more drastic solutions to cut weight.

Those that play the dehydration game replenish with IV's in the period after weigh-in but before the match.  

It reminds me of a time last year, when I was driving home from work, burned out and in a bad mood.  I was almost back in to Salem when I saw a sign that said Fraser Field.  I made an instinctive decision.

10 minutes, and 10 dollars later, I was sitting in a WPA-built ballpark, with a hotdog and Diet Coke in my hand, watching the semi-professional North Shore Spirit play a ball game.

Something very special gets taken away when the spirit of competition loses its spirit...or it's soul.


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 27, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> Go to a bodybuilding website and one may read about even more drastic solutions to cut weight.



Not just to cut weight, suck all the water out of your body and you get that "ripped" look that is the goal in bodybuilding.  At competition time, they are all dehydrated.


----------

